# Malina had a Buck Pictures page 19 - Videos added page 20



## St0rmyM00n

ok this is Malina I was told she is a Nubian cross Alpine she isn't very tall her head comes just at my thigh mind you I am only 5'1 lol.

This is her back side belly showing, today we saw a lot of movement baby or babies kicking and very much active.







Now for the graphic picture I hope no one minds me showing her teets 






I read some about people saying teets not forming well. 
This is why I am showing this cause I hope to learn more about what I am seeing in here.

Do you think she is forming in the proper way?

She is almost a year old this April, we own the buck he is a Boer x Nubian.
He is very handsome. We currently have them apart cause she recently decided she no longer wants to be around him.. We went through about 30 min of him yelling and now he is content he has his duck and goose that sleep with him in his stall. 

Both Malina and the buck - Kuzco are around the same age.
They have been together since we purchased them last year. 
These are my very first goats , I am not interested in papers or showing but simply want to learn as much as I could about goats, and even milking them.

Our buck is very sweet and very calm and nothing like other people told me a buck would be. Or maybe it takes longer than a year for a buck to show his true colors.


----------



## PattySh

Malina's udder looks about the same as my 2 young first fresheners (they are almost 15 months) due Apr 6, 8. It will enlarge more when her milk comes in. One of my gals is small too. Wishing you an easy delivery.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

PattySh said:
			
		

> Malina's udder looks about the same as my 2 young first fresheners (they are almost 15 months) due Apr 6, 8. It will enlarge more when her milk comes in. One of my gals is small too. Wishing you an easy delivery.


Thank you, Wishing you an easy delivery also.

I have been such a nervous wreck I feel like nesting for her lol.

She has been pawing the ground , getting up , laying down, she is more talkative than she ever had been before. She use to walk and walk and munch down on brush, now she finds a spot after she paws it a bit and lays there and munches. 

She has free choice of grain, hay, alfalfa, loose mineral, what ever she wants she has it. 

We gave her some baking soda cause she was burping and someone suggested I give her that for it . She burped right in my face PU lol


----------



## freemotion

They do burp when they bring up a cud....was she chewing after burping?  Yup, those rumen gasses are pretty powerful!


----------



## Our7Wonders

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> I hope no one minds me showing her teets


Are you kidding?  That's what we LIVE for!  It's a sort of sick fettish around here.   Just kidding.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

freemotion said:
			
		

> They do burp when they bring up a cud....was she chewing after burping?  Yup, those rumen gasses are pretty powerful!


Yea now that I think about it she was chewing at the time. 

So I shouldn't worry about her needing Baking Soda?


----------



## PattySh

They do drive us crazy! I've had 3 deliveries so far this year, 2 sets of twins (doe/doe) (buck/buck) and a single doe. 2 more early april, hopefully 2 more does due in June then done for the year. Spred them out so the milk doesn't run out! I have a video monitor and it drives me nuts watching and waiting. LOL on the goat burp!


----------



## freemotion

Nope, just keep a box handy for emergencies.

I thought you were showing a hoo-hoo picture!    Some people can tell if a doe is pregnant by looking at her naughty bits.  Graphic warnings are more for blood and gore here.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one minds me showing her teets
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  That's what we LIVE for!  It's a sort of sick fettish around here.   Just kidding.
Click to expand...

lol, when I first took the pictures I felt guilty like I was violating her in some way....

Now she is a porn star lol


----------



## freemotion

Do you plan on milking her?  


Perv!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I needed a good laugh this morning, We were up until midnight helping a doe kid, after 4 hours of labor she managed to get a single medium size kid on the ground and then another hour went by and we went in to get the rest, now at 11pm on a Sunday night with a full week of work ahead of us. Found Our first true mummy in 15 years of having goats, followed by another live kid. Both kids are standing, but not the best, and one is being syringe fed until it can stand better, but has a good sucking reflex.  Yawn I am tired. 

So just wanted to say I needed a good laugh, love the picture, and no one here thinks that is graphic, except if my 9 yr old who gets grossed out by all the hoo-hoo pics.

As far as her udder, it looks good, congratulations on the pregnancy and wishing you a healthy develivery. We have had lots of great deliveries, so don't let my little story worry you.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

freemotion said:
			
		

> Do you plan on milking her?
> 
> 
> Perv!


Yes I hope that I can milk her


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I needed a good laugh this morning, We were up until midnight helping a doe kid, after 4 hours of labor she managed to get a single medium size kid on the ground and then another hour went by and we went in to get the rest, now at 11pm on a Sunday night with a full week of work ahead of us. Found Our first true mummy in 15 years of having goats, followed by another live kid. Both kids are standing, but not the best, and one is being syringe fed until it can stand better, but has a good sucking reflex.  Yawn I am tired.
> 
> So just wanted to say I needed a good laugh, love the picture, and no one here thinks that is graphic, except if my 9 yr old who gets grossed out by all the hoo-hoo pics.
> 
> As far as her udder, it looks good, congratulations on the pregnancy and wishing you a healthy develivery. We have had lots of great deliveries, so don't let my little story worry you.


Wow , ok I am still nervous I keep watching her out the window she is doing a lot of pawing the ground to find comfortable spots to lay down.

Being lazy most the day and laying in one spot chewing on brush she is so funny laying down she just stretches her neck up grabs a bit then relaxes chewing away. 

She looks bigger today is that possible the babies will have rapid growth in the last month of pregnancy ?

We are hoping she has 2 but will be happy with 1 .

LOL thanks I wasn't sure if that was graphic or not I felt horrible making her let me take that picture she fussed at me.


----------



## jessica117

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> She looks bigger today is that possible the babies will have rapid growth in the last month of pregnancy ?


I don't know for sure that the babies get much bigger during the last month but I do know that my girls get big as barns during that time... especially during the last week or so.  I'll think for sure that they are ready to pop then the next day they'll be even bigger


----------



## St0rmyM00n

She was really laying down a lot more than ever today, she dug a hole and made a place to lay she gets up now and then gets some brush then comes and lays down. 

Last night she was bothered by something I guess she kept maaaing maaaaaa maaaaaa and then she laid down and went to sleep. 

She wasn't ever really vocal before till recently even her maaa was a very soft one, for a while I thought she might have a sore throat or something cause she was so quiet but now she is "Loud".

She use to sleep through the entire night but now I can hear her getting up scratching the ground maaaa a few min then lay down again.


----------



## freemotion

Ooooo, it's getting exciting!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

/We are very close.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Took another hoo haa picture lol







To me it looks bigger than the last time I added a picture. This was taken this morning.


----------



## damummis

Well??????


----------



## St0rmyM00n

damummis said:
			
		

> Well??????


Well I think she may have a while to go still what do I know? This is my first time but I knew she is doing strange things last few days then today she changed over from laying down a lot to full of sudden energy she even played in the front yard with the cats today, chased the chickens , and then went to eat some more. 

Go figure ....... what can I say?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

New Question, I see a lot of people shaving their goats...

Is this necessary, is this something all goat owners do?

Being as I am in Texas it does get really hot here but would this take away their natural sun block from their skin if I shaved away their coat?

Malina is very light skinned under her coat, Kuzco has a darker color in patches. 

They do have shelter they are able to get in and also plenty of shade. But if I shaved down the hair I was told it would expose them more to the Elements around them.

They get out and play in the rain but the rain beads up on their fur and rolls right off so they don't really get soaked down to the bone unless they spent a long period of time in it. 

I don't lock my goats up at night they have an open door to their house they come in and out as they please and most nights they like to sleep out in the open next to their goose and duck.

The goose is their ( Goat Alarm ) lol, if anything is moving out there she will sound off and we are so close we can just run out the back door and see whats going on. 

My concern is the hot sun and rays.

What do you think?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well??????
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think she may have a while to go still what do I know? This is my first time but I knew she is doing strange things last few days then today she changed over from laying down a lot to full of sudden energy she even played in the front yard with the cats today, chased the chickens , and then went to eat some more.
> 
> Go figure ....... what can I say?
Click to expand...

Based on your previous discription of her behavior she sounded close, but onse I saw the picture, I am thinking she is farther away than I thought. But she looks very nice and healthy.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damummis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well??????
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think she may have a while to go still what do I know? This is my first time but I knew she is doing strange things last few days then today she changed over from laying down a lot to full of sudden energy she even played in the front yard with the cats today, chased the chickens , and then went to eat some more.
> 
> Go figure ....... what can I say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on your previous discription of her behavior she sounded close, but onse I saw the picture, I am thinking she is farther away than I thought. But she looks very nice and healthy.
Click to expand...

Yea after seeing her yesterday I thought she probably had a while to go. The full body pictures of her on the other thread was taken 2 months ago. I need to get out there and get more pictures.

I am sort of sitting on eggs back to back this month, watching the incubators from inside and watching the goat through the window.

I will get some recent body pictures as soon as my chickies hatch!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

A little update :

Malina still hasn't had her baby yet but I got another hoo ha picture 





I clipped her hair around for a better view she wouldn't let me finish her tail lol





I will keep updating as she progresses 

Any guess on how much longer we have to wait now?
She keeps squinching her bum together and release and squinches it together again 
I never seen her do that before she is so weird lol


----------



## rebelINny

Her udder definitely looks like its filling some when you compare the first and last pics. I can't give an estimation however cause with goat you just never know. All I can say is, when her udder seems like it filled up really fast then that is a good sign but doesn't always work cause some does don't fill their udder until after they give birth. Just watch for goo and discharge.


----------



## helmstead

Yep, it's filling.  Can't say how long you've got though 

She wouldn't let you finish her tail because she was trying to tell you to leave her decorative tail wagger   You usually leave the last inch or two on the tail itself and then cut the end across, to leave a poof of hair there.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yep, it's filling.  Can't say how long you've got though
> 
> She wouldn't let you finish her tail because she was trying to tell you to leave her decorative tail wagger   You usually leave the last inch or two on the tail itself and then cut the end across, to leave a poof of hair there.


Which is the most ridiculously hilarious way of shaving a goat. 
It's like "Here, look like a poodle!" *clip*


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Thank you everyone, yea I did leave at firs a poof at the end and then I looked it was hard to get a good picture with it there. So I zipped it off as fast as I could I hope it will grow back fast I loved her tail..

and my children think I am sick for shaving her lol they said now you can see all her gross parts.

One really big change I have noticed in Malina is she use to be very skittish and she would never let us touch her. Now she is coming up moving our hand for scratches and following us around whether we have feed or not. If I go and sit out under the shade tree she will come lay down beside me.

This goat never interacted with us at all till recently. 
Is it normal for her hoo hoo to start pointing down a little?

You know the little tip of it use to kind of be at an angle sort of at a slant pointing upward and now its pointing towards the ground. ( if that makes sense? )


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Ok I have another question about the tail thing......

I know your suppose to feel at the base like where the tail goes past their bottom , I can wrap my fingers all the way around I do feel skin between there what does that mean exactly?


Tomorrow ( April 3rd ) I will get another picture to share with you all , well a few if I can.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Now she is really filling up.....see by her tail? its starting to get a caved in look? I can wrap my fingers around her tail where it meets the spine but I feel skin between.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

She is looking really nice. SEnding you healthy kidding vibs.


----------



## freemotion

You are very observant!  Do you know how to feel her ligaments?  When you can get your fingers around her tail/spine she is getting quite close.  There are a pair of ligaments near there that feel like two pencils going diagonally out from the spine near where you can put your hand around her tail head.  Learn to find them and what they feel like normally.  j

You can feel them on all your goats so you will know what they are supposed to feel like.  Just before the goat delivers, a hormone makes all her ligaments soften so her pelvis will widen to let the babies out more easily.  The two ligaments I described are easy to find and feel and can be a good indicator, when they soften so much that they seem to disappear, that labor is within 12-24 hours.

But remember, goats are liars.  I have one now that has been tricking me since Friday into giving her the princess treatment.  Last night she tried to lay down in my lap.  She is probably close to 200 lbs now.  

I lubs her.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

freemotion said:
			
		

> You are very observant!  Do you know how to feel her ligaments?  When you can get your fingers around her tail/spine she is getting quite close.  There are a pair of ligaments near there that feel like two pencils going diagonally out from the spine near where you can put your hand around her tail head.  Learn to find them and what they feel like normally.  j
> 
> You can feel them on all your goats so you will know what they are supposed to feel like.  Just before the goat delivers, a hormone makes all her ligaments soften so her pelvis will widen to let the babies out more easily.  The two ligaments I described are easy to find and feel and can be a good indicator, when they soften so much that they seem to disappear, that labor is within 12-24 hours.
> 
> But remember, goats are liars.  I have one now that has been tricking me since Friday into giving her the princess treatment.  Last night she tried to lay down in my lap.  She is probably close to 200 lbs now.
> 
> I lubs her.


Thanks, I did find those in the beginning they were really thick and strong but now they are like tooth floss thin and not so tight like a tight rope, now they are thin and easier to push down.

I noticed today when I checked her at her tail bone something that wasn't there before but like a knott or bulb bump just at the spine where it meets the tail, I can wrap my fingers and touch each finger to one another.

Her stomach is coming away from her spine now dipping down and around her hip area it is sinking in yesterday she kept getting what looked like cramps in her tail and it would curve up and over to 1 side 
she was having trouble getting up an laying down like it was to much weight for her to hold and just doing everything really slow. 

From my understand the pencil like ligs are located in that area where she is caving in at the hips and thats where I have been feeling for them. they make like an upside down V shape from her spine to hip.

Malina wants rubs now all the time, I took her to the pasture yesterday to munch on some brush and weeds, she was ok as long as I was standing with her but as soon as I left she panicked and came waddling and crying after me. I had to get a chair and sit out there with her just so she would stay and get some good foods.

I sure hope she has some girls, so she can have some girls to bond with and hang out with......( Send some girly vibes my way ) lol


----------



## St0rmyM00n

They sure are liars, although Malina isn't quite her self today she didn't get up as much it kind of worried me. It was very windy today she curled up next to a wall under a covering next to the barn. 

She spent most her day there only getting up to grab some food and then back to that same spot to lay down. Normally she is up and walking most the day munchin on shrub and weeds, or even beating her alfalfa with her horns.

We put down some fresh straw for her tonight in the barn and the first thing she did was walk over to it and pee on it then laid down. 

Do they mark their spots? I never seen her do that before it seemed odd to me. Maybe she has done it when I wasn't looking. But this was a first especially when she had the wide out doors to do her business in. 

She seemed down today wasn't her normal spunky self. 
Should I be worried or is this normal pre kidding behavior?


----------



## RioLindoAz

Whoaw. What a discussion.
Be sure to to keep us updated!


----------



## Roll farms

I don't think she was so much marking her spot, probably more like "Oh...I'm very pregnant, excuse me, I have to pee RIGHT NOW!"

*thinking pink* for you.

She probably feels pretty miserable...That's probably all that's wrong.

If she stops eating anything at all, I generally worry they're getting ketosis...but she doesn't seem overly obese to me and it usually happens to the fat ones or does carrying multiples.

You can google "ketosis in goats" to learn about the symptoms / treatments, etc...Not that I think she has it, but it's always a good idea to be aware, just in case.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

She is back to her spunky self it was very sunny today and not as windy.

We started off with a scare this morning or rather what I saw freaked me out lol.

I was walking up to get ready to feed her and she was pointed in my direction, and thats when I gave her an over all look I wasn't right up on her when I first noticed she looked deflated, as if she had already had her baby.

I started looking around all around her expecting a kid to peek out behind her or something but when I got closer it wasn't that at all.

She has Dropped Big time.....

If Not all most her pooch that was sticking out on the sides is now under her you can see her spine. I felt under her just before you get to the udders ( really close to them ) I kept my hands there for a long time cause at first I wasn't feeling anything but a hard belly. And then when everything got quiet I felt something poke my hand maybe a hoof or knee and then disappeared.

I was relieved I didn't miss the birth, and it was still alive.
I felt a huge relief she was very hungry this morning maybe she just had a bit of upset stomach yesterday after giving her some oats.

But her poo never changed and is the same little balls coming out every where lol.......

I am still not sure how long it takes after they drop that they kid, and I don't want to over crowed her to much so I have just put her food out , after checking her I came inside and let her be for the rest of the day.

This afternoon She has been standing under my tree crying looking up at the leaves so we broke her a few branches down and left them where she could reach them to me thats her normal self she loves the leaves from the tree.

I will keep you all posted if anything else changes.


----------



## jessica117

My girls usually drop big time within a day or two of kidding... but as you said earlier "they sure are liars" so it might be longer   Hoping for does for you!!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Tonight Malina put her self up, usually we have to bring her into the barn at night. When I went to lock everything up she was already in there laying in her bed. She looked at me like "WHAT?"

She was very pushy today usually she don't mind cats around her but today she head butted the cat for rubbing on my leg and she knocked him pretty hard. 

I wasn't sure of what to think of this new aggressive behavior I have never seen come from her before. Where did my shy little goat go?

She is showing character its like she changes every day.

I look forward to see what she will show me everyday its always something new with her now.

Tomorrow I guess I will clean the barn out and put in some fresh bedding ......I am really getting anxious about seeing the baby now.
I was reading on goatwisdom.com that if you can place your hands in their hip area by the tail it could be 12 hours later ......

If thats true then we don't have much longer to wait but then again ( the doe code ) i was really hoping Malina wasn't given that memo lol.


----------



## Araylee

I hope she goes soon!! My girl kidded within a couple days of getting that hollow look. Hope she has an easy birth!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps

She sounds a lot like my girl.  I have been describing her as crabby.  She can be really loving to us, but crabby to her fellow goat and just in general.  I too am hoping she goes soon!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I am looking out my window, she is laying next to the alfalfa feeder.

She doesn't exactly get up but she lifts her back side enough to keep switching sides, her ears are held back like she hears something spooky, she keeps stretching her front legs and once in a while she kicks out her back leg.

She will be munching on her alfalfa and then just stop stare stretch and then act like nothing is going on.

She has dropped more today which I didn't think possible her back has a swayed look to it now , she just went to sleep I guess its normal to take short naps off n on through this period is it normal?

Por Malina , i hope she isnt in too much pain.

She just stretched her neck out pushing her head on the fence around the alfalfa and switched sides again ...

Can this be it?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Short Video clip of Malina at 4 AM this morning 

http://youtu.be/iMZKTFWRaEE

I know it is difficult to see but I was limited as far as light was at 4 am.
She was arching her back , tucking her head, and squatting? Looked like she was trying to pee but nothing ever happen.


----------



## Araylee

I'm clueless but looks like she's panting and then holding her breath? Contractions? OOh I hope so!


----------



## DouglasPeeps

Hmmmm, she sure looks like she is ready to have her babies.  Maybe we should get your girl and my girl to talk!   We have also seen alot of arching and stretching today!  grrrrrr!  silly goats!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Araylee said:
			
		

> I'm clueless but looks like she's panting and then holding her breath? Contractions? OOh I hope so!


Oh is that why she pauses? I was wondering why she was doing that.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

How is she doing this evening???


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> How is she doing this evening???


She is doing the same, from what my daughter tells me.

I am getting things together so I can head out to the barn I will stay there till 4 am lol I know its crazy but I really wanted to catch this on video.

My luck I will go to bed and she will have the baby.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is she doing this evening???
> 
> 
> 
> She is doing the same, from what my daughter tells me.
> 
> I am getting things together so I can head out to the barn I will stay there till 4 am lol I know its crazy but I really wanted to catch this on video.
> 
> My luck I will go to bed and she will have the baby.
Click to expand...

 Not crazy at all.  That is the reason that I am still up. I just don't want to miss it!  LOL!  The things we do for our goats!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DouglasPeeps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is she doing this evening???
> 
> 
> 
> She is doing the same, from what my daughter tells me.
> 
> I am getting things together so I can head out to the barn I will stay there till 4 am lol I know its crazy but I really wanted to catch this on video.
> 
> My luck I will go to bed and she will have the baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not crazy at all.  That is the reason that I am still up. I just don't want to miss it!  LOL!  The things we do for our goats!
Click to expand...

I know right well I am on my way out the door bbs


----------



## St0rmyM00n

she had mucus is it possible to have dried up ? she has white crusty stuff on her tooshie it looks like it may have been there in the day and we missed it cause I wanted to give her space today. Would it dry back up or keep coming?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Nothing here yet I am sending my daughter out here in a few to get some more pictures of Malina but for now here are a few I took yesterday..

Here left side and back side 






Udder view  






Hand on back showing its squishy at the top by the spine





Go figure a week ago she looked much larger than this and now where did all the baby weight go I am confused...

I know the baby is still there I can feel it back by the udders. But why do the sides go down?


----------



## DouglasPeeps

I think that her baby or babies have dropped too.  I was thinking the same thing about our goat, meaning that she looked bigger last week than she does today.  Very interesting!!  Silly goats!!! They just need to get busy having their babies!


----------



## PattySh

The babies drop lower in the abdomen getting ready for birth. She should be close.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Stupid camera and Sun are not co operating with Malinas white fur today.....

Here is what my daughter got I added words and arrows lol......and played with the contrast a little to get it a little darker and less bright.






I guess I should be getting pictures of the right side only. 

I need more memory on my cell phone which I hope to get in a few days my lap top takes crappy pictures.


----------



## helmstead

Looks close to me, her udder looks strutted in your most recent photo, and babies have definitely dropped into place.


----------



## Araylee

looks close! Come on, babies!
WTR mucous, I had white elmers glue discharge two days before kidding. The day of, there was an inch of amber colored goo hanging from her, and half an hour later her water had broken and it was a ROPE hanging to her hocks-I have a photo on my kidding thread.  The elmers glue stuff is her losing her plug, which apparently can happen weeks ahead of time. But if you see gold colored stuff I'd say you're super close.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

How is Malina doing today??


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Well nothing yet she is officially a turd lol

I bought more memory for my cell phone so I will get some better pictures of her tomorrow my lap top takes crappy pictures.

I didn't spend any time with her today she spent the whole day in the field my daughter brought her back into the barn tonight, she said it looked like she may have been having some mild contractions but you know that Doe Code. I noticed today she started making friendly with the barn cat though usually she hates the cats and head butts them but she was letting Black rub all over her and she would rub her nose all over his fur lol looked odd she would close her eyes and smell him and rub her face on him.

She is getting weird ......

Whats with the smelling? She was doing that to the chickens too closing her eyes and smelling their feathers and then slowly walking away......just strange.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Here is the updated pictures for today


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


Is that good?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that good?
Click to expand...

I am just very excited for you. From the tightness of her udder I would say with in the next three days. but just a guess.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just very excited for you. From the tightness of her udder I would say with in the next three days. but just a guess.
Click to expand...

Oh ok  

Ugh I was hoping now but I figured until the 17th when we have a full moon.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

We have goo 

I dont know if you can see this in the picture but she has discharge 







It just now happen at 12:07 PM


----------



## jodief100

I had one look like that for over two weeks.  

I think the only definite sign of impending kidding is the baby's head sticking out.  

She will go when she is good and ready, NOT when you are ready.  

Good Luck, it looks like soon but then again......


----------



## St0rmyM00n

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I had one look like that for over two weeks.
> 
> I think the only definite sign of impending kidding is the baby's head sticking out.
> 
> She will go when she is good and ready, NOT when you are ready.
> 
> Good Luck, it looks like soon but then again......


it has a bit of an orangish color is that normal?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I had one look like that for over two weeks.
> 
> I think the only definite sign of impending kidding is the baby's head sticking out.
> 
> She will go when she is good and ready, NOT when you are ready.
> 
> Good Luck, it looks like soon but then again......


Man, I thought my husband was a fun sponge.


----------



## DonnaBelle

A FUN SPONGE.  

You guys are hilarious!!!!

My Felicia has been oozing goopy stuff for a week.  I swear she can not get any bigger.  Or she will explode. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Araylee

Stormy, my FF kidded within a couple hours off appearance of "colored" discharge (amber, but only about as much as your doe.) Her water broke soon after that-it was a LONG rope of the same colored stuff, followed by a baby nose! GL!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Please remember this is my very first goat, I am nervous like no other.

My stomach is in knots, and I feel sick to my stomach what if I can't do this. I worry about if its 1 baby and its to big like people said before. 

I don't have a vet I do have a feed store guy but that is all I have I will be winging it alone. 

Any progress is good progress to me and she has been having discharge for 2 weeks now.

I have no clue what I am doing except what you guys tell me what you see.


----------



## PattySh

Ginny  a first freshener had her baby this last week. My clue that she was gonna go is when I had her jump up onto the milking stand for her dinner her water broke all over it. What a mess.  I will add she would not get off the stand until she ate her grain!! I kinda pushed her into a kid pen right in the same room and she immediately started pushing and within 20 min or so we had a kid, so signs before, no discharge  and an udder way smaller than your doe.  Although her bag wasn['t huge she had plenty of colostum for her kid and  some extra for carmens (who was very hard to milk). Both girls  milk came in the next day full force and their udder was much bigger. You're headed that direction. I would say soon. Most of my girls gave a bit of warning, like their eyes look "sick", they start to dig in the bedding, get extra lovey etc. I would say that any brownish (amber) discharge is imminent kidding don't go too far. You may (or may not)see a yellowish thick "plug" just before the amber. You may or may not see shiny teats. Carmen laid down and started pushing with no warning at all.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

We sat with Malina last night for a few hours during the storm, she was a wreck and then finally laid down in her pool.

She is miserable and her hoo hoo opens up now when she lays down.
Still no big reports though and 1 lig is gone but the other side is still there.


----------



## helmstead

Aww you've gotta feel for them when they're in the home stretch!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

PattySh said:
			
		

> Ginny  a first freshener had her baby this last week. My clue that she was gonna go is when I had her jump up onto the milking stand for her dinner her water broke all over it. What a mess.  I will add she would not get off the stand until she ate her grain!! I kinda pushed her into a kid pen right in the same room and she immediately started pushing and within 20 min or so we had a kid, so signs before, no discharge  and an udder way smaller than your doe.  Although her bag wasn['t huge she had plenty of colostum for her kid and  some extra for carmens (who was very hard to milk). Both girls  milk came in the next day full force and their udder was much bigger. You're headed that direction. I would say soon. Most of my girls gave a bit of warning, like their eyes look "sick", they start to dig in the bedding, get extra lovey etc. I would say that any brownish (amber) discharge is imminent kidding don't go too far. You may (or may not)see a yellowish thick "plug" just before the amber. You may or may not see shiny teats. Carmen laid down and started pushing with no warning at all.


Malina has been doing the sleepy eye look for the past 3 days I guess and yawning stretching. The man who sold her to me told me she would be a great milker cause her mom was I wasn't sure I would even milk her at first till I found out she was pregnant, I have been researching as much as I can about it.

We have been just letting her do what ever she wants other than at night we put her in her room.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I have been documenting pictures when I am all done I am going to make a journal, so as I learn I can go back over everything and compare notes each year.

I notice that not only does the color change but these dots on her bottom also got larger. Is this just pigment?


----------



## DouglasPeeps

Wow!!  She really looks like she is progressing!  How is she doing this morning?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> Wow!!  She really looks like she is progressing!  How is she doing this morning?


Still no changes she is laying down eating and acting like nothing is going on lol......

I hope she is that calm when the time comes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

great photos for beginners.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I don't think she is going to do it any time soon. 

She was a complete turd today... I was working on something outside and I couldn't stop what I was doing to give her a head scratch or back rub she kept rubbing her body all over my leg and chair I was sitting in, I was running out of day light time so I had to keep busy, and Malina backed up and hauled off and hit me with her head right in my gut nearly knocked me out of the chair I was sitting in.


She cut her eyes at me and said MAAAAAAAAAA while sticking her tongue out and then walked away.

For a goat that is about to kid she sure does have a lot of power and attitude lately and very demanding. 

I had to remind my self she is just a goat I wanted to knock stars in her head. My stomach still hurts from it she sure does pack a mighty punch.

Then when I was done she wanted nothing to do with me , I guess she still remembers the rejection. She just seemed more grumpy to day for some reason.


----------



## GrowURown

TAG! You are IT!  here's hoping she goes soon for you! This waiting business makes one sprout grey hairs!  (just trying to pass on the good luck vibes  )


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Lol Thanks I hope I am it......

Well thought i would do something to pass the time I took a few pictures her teat has a sunburn look to it and has gotten fatter.







Here is an udder shot from tonight 






And her teat is sort of sticking sideways looks strange.







Editing to add a photo cause I am the most bored person on earth lol I was looking over her pictures and changes and noticed in this last one that she has dropped.






The waiting alone is the worst part, some times I wish I knew more goat people I would probably drive them crazy with the questions I have lol.................she is outside now its 10:54 PM 4/18 and still no babies.

I will never do this again and leave her with a buck all year long. Lesson learned well. 
Good thing tho she don't cry away from him and he don't cry away from her they seem perfectly content.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Any one's good eye on guessing ? based on the photos I have posted.....
A fun bet ? or guess ? lol anything to occupy my mind?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.


so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?

LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA


----------



## willow_top_farm

I think if she has a doe, you should name her "Patience."


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?
> 
> LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA
Click to expand...

I had a dream this morning of Cali kidding a doeling that was almost her duplicate, only the reddish brown area came further back and was more like a nice cherrywood finish coloration and it had more spotting in the mid section with a touch of grey near the tail.... it was a remarkable kid... too bad it was only in my dream...   Oh well... I will get to see what her babies look like soon enough.

My guess is that Malina will go bright & early(5-7 am) Easter morning, and that she will have twin doelings(   )  .


----------



## 20kidsonhill

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?
> 
> LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA
Click to expand...

I like how her teats are sticking out to the sides, it humors me.  I am actually thinking she still could have a couple weeks or more, but it is so hard to tell with a first timer, and not knowing the due date. I was just not wanting to say 2 weeks and get you mad at me.  With out know blood-lines, it is hard to say how full you can expect that udder to get, it looks like it has a little ways to go, and her sides don't look sucken in enough to me from the babies really dropping, but that can all happen in 24 hours. 

I know that wasn't much help.  Just trying to keep you busy.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?
> 
> LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a dream this morning of Cali kidding a doeling that was almost her duplicate, only the reddish brown area came further back and was more like a nice cherrywood finish coloration and it had more spotting in the mid section with a touch of grey near the tail.... it was a remarkable kid... too bad it was only in my dream...   Oh well... I will get to see what her babies look like soon enough.
> 
> My guess is that Malina will go bright & early(5-7 am) Easter morning, and that she will have twin doelings(   )  .
Click to expand...

Aww that sounds so pretty  I love your doe's patterns I hope Cali has a kid like that.

Hmm that would be fun easter morning with all we have planned here.

Do you think it is possible at her size to have twins, I wasn't sure if she was big enough my husband says in mexico their goats hide their babies really well, and often surprise them with 3 , I would actually love if she had twins either sex is fine with me as long as they are healthy.

Kuzco our buck needs a pal to hang out with to keep him company since Malina is no longer allowed back there with him.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days 16 hours 45minutes until first baby is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?
> 
> LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how her teats are sticking out to the sides, it humors me.  I am actually thinking she still could have a couple weeks or more, but it is so hard to tell with a first timer, and not knowing the due date. I was just not wanting to say 2 weeks and get you mad at me.  With out know blood-lines, it is hard to say how full you can expect that udder to get, it looks like it has a little ways to go, and her sides don't look sucken in enough to me from the babies really dropping, but that can all happen in 24 hours.
> 
> I know that wasn't much help.  Just trying to keep you busy.
Click to expand...

20kids you could be right , no never mad I want you to be honest with me.
I feel better hearing from experts or people who have had goats longer than I have and been through the birthing experience it helps educate me more. She is a Nubian x Alpine, she has a few light brown patches on her sides but the white blends it out. Her sides are sunk in but the light against her white fur its hard to capture shadows around her spine.

But how far sunken in can they get?

I try comparing what I see here in real time to pictures on the net of doe's close to kidding they do look similar but she does not appear ( Large ) around the belly as I have seen other doe pictures maybe it is the angle I am holding the phone when I take the picture?

She has been having the white jelly like goo for 2 weeks this week how much longer can they do that would it go on for another month?


----------



## jodief100

4 days, 18 hours, 12 minutes.  

Really just guessing.  I had one who barely showed at all, I was worried she was going to have a tiny single and she had 4 live quads.   Can't tell by looking at all.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

I love the new pictures that you posted.  You have great documentation for future use.  Love it!!    She is progressing!!!  I was hoping that she would have had them on the full moon.....but maybe she is waiting for Easter.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 4 days, 18 hours, 12 minutes.
> 
> Really just guessing.  I had one who barely showed at all, I was worried she was going to have a tiny single and she had 4 live quads.   Can't tell by looking at all.


Holy Goat !! Quads really ?

I don't know if I am ready for something like that though lol, my luck she throws me for a huge loop....I just really do not want to deal with a single large kid it sounds so scary.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> I love the new pictures that you posted.  You have great documentation for future use.  Love it!!    She is progressing!!!  I was hoping that she would have had them on the full moon.....but maybe she is waiting for Easter.


Thank you, I am hoping to make this a very educational experience and for my children also. I home school and we have all been researching and learning as much as we can.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your guessing on the 21st - 22nd ?
> 
> LOL I have been waiting to have a dream of it but so far all I keep dreaming of is baby chicks hatching and when I wake up they are out of their eggs...now if I can just dream of Malina having her baby. GAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> I like how her teats are sticking out to the sides, it humors me.  I am actually thinking she still could have a couple weeks or more, but it is so hard to tell with a first timer, and not knowing the due date. I was just not wanting to say 2 weeks and get you mad at me.  With out know blood-lines, it is hard to say how full you can expect that udder to get, it looks like it has a little ways to go, and her sides don't look sucken in enough to me from the babies really dropping, but that can all happen in 24 hours.
> 
> I know that wasn't much help.  Just trying to keep you busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20kids you could be right , no never mad I want you to be honest with me.
> I feel better hearing from experts or people who have had goats longer than I have and been through the birthing experience it helps educate me more. She is a Nubian x Alpine, she has a few light brown patches on her sides but the white blends it out. Her sides are sunk in but the light against her white fur its hard to capture shadows around her spine.
> 
> But how far sunken in can they get?
> 
> I try comparing what I see here in real time to pictures on the net of doe's close to kidding they do look similar but she does not appear ( Large ) around the belly as I have seen other doe pictures maybe it is the angle I am holding the phone when I take the picture?
> 
> She has been having the white jelly like goo for 2 weeks this week how much longer can they do that would it go on for another month?
Click to expand...

The last doe  I thought was only going to have a single, went a month past her expected due date and did get bigger and had a set of twins.   

It is just so hard to say, some of them can get very sunken in looking 24 to 48 hours before they kid, almost to the point that you would worry about what is wrong with her, is she getting close to kidding or is she not feeling well.  

I have seen the goo come and go on does for atleast a month and some does never really have any goo. 

Being that she bred young and the buck was young, you could be looking at a single, Just so many different ways to guess.  

But it is fun trying to predict and figure it out. I am sure your kids are going crazy waiting and waiting. I am sending you lots of healthy kidding vibs no mater when she kids, or how many or what sex they are.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how her teats are sticking out to the sides, it humors me.  I am actually thinking she still could have a couple weeks or more, but it is so hard to tell with a first timer, and not knowing the due date. I was just not wanting to say 2 weeks and get you mad at me.  With out know blood-lines, it is hard to say how full you can expect that udder to get, it looks like it has a little ways to go, and her sides don't look sucken in enough to me from the babies really dropping, but that can all happen in 24 hours.
> 
> I know that wasn't much help.  Just trying to keep you busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 20kids you could be right , no never mad I want you to be honest with me.
> I feel better hearing from experts or people who have had goats longer than I have and been through the birthing experience it helps educate me more. She is a Nubian x Alpine, she has a few light brown patches on her sides but the white blends it out. Her sides are sunk in but the light against her white fur its hard to capture shadows around her spine.
> 
> But how far sunken in can they get?
> 
> I try comparing what I see here in real time to pictures on the net of doe's close to kidding they do look similar but she does not appear ( Large ) around the belly as I have seen other doe pictures maybe it is the angle I am holding the phone when I take the picture?
> 
> She has been having the white jelly like goo for 2 weeks this week how much longer can they do that would it go on for another month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last doe  I thought was only going to have a single, went a month past her expected due date and did get bigger and had a set of twins.
> 
> It is just so hard to say, some of them can get very sunken in looking 24 to 48 hours before they kid, almost to the point that you would worry about what is wrong with her, is she getting close to kidding or is she not feeling well.
> 
> I have seen the goo come and go on does for atleast a month and some does never really have any goo.
> 
> Being that she bred young and the buck was young, you could be looking at a single, Just so many different ways to guess.
> 
> But it is fun trying to predict and figure it out. I am sure your kids are going crazy waiting and waiting. I am sending you lots of healthy kidding vibs no mater when she kids, or how many or what sex they are.
Click to expand...

My bubble is busted aww .........lol I am just teasing.

Ugh what a mess when I first saw the sunken in parts on Malina, my first fear was she wasn't getting enough to eat I worried that I was starving her. But no matter the amount I allow her to have she still has that look of an animal you might see on Animal cop, where the Officers come in and take the animals away for not being fed properly.

I hope she gets back to her regular self soon after I liked her all filled out in the right spots.

So all this stretching, arching, talking to the belly, licking the belly, grunting, and goo is no good for signs of her pushing the baby into place............blek 

Well all we have is time, I really don't have big plans to travel or do anything away from home over the next several weeks so we are good in that area. I hope she kids before it gets too hot though


----------



## GrowURown

I laugh in the face of patience and waiting now!  I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO DIDN'T I????? THREATEN to order an impliment of TORTURE AND DOOM meant for goat kids!  A disbudding iron worked here...perchance some goat hobbles?  Or banding tool for to make some little wethers out of bucklings?  

Pick something that SOUNDS AWFUL...start googling prices...type in your shipping info, and before you get your credit card expiration date typed in THERE WILL BE A BABY ON THE GROUND! 

See...you don't even have to buy anything...just make a darn good threat to do it and I bet you get kids in minutes!

Honestly though...here's to crossed fingers and good wishes that all goes well...just had to tease someone a little because, well...goat stuff makes me laugh   (sometimes...sometimes it gives me grey hairs...)


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Ok I have been calculating lol ( Not good with goat brains ) 


We have Dec, and Jan.........

March has come and gone, so it wasn't November.....
April is almost gone we still have 2 weeks if she don't kid in April then it wasn't in December.

January will have to be it......that was the last month she was with my buck.

That will roughly put her at May 31st - June 14th ......give or take.

There was a time in January when I did have her and kuzco in the barn together cause it was below freezing, so it could possibly have been when I locked them 2 together during the freezing nights when we got all that snow.

I was playing around with this calculator http://www.boergoatshome.com/Kidding.php


----------



## 20kidsonhill

good thing I like popcorn,  rather have steak and shrimp though.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> good thing I like popcorn,  rather have steak and shrimp though.


lol you and me both.....

Just thinking here:
We are trying to think back I know I locked her up with kuzco in a stall on January 11th but there was almost a 3 week window off and on where we had some really cold nights below freezing but I didn't have them locked up for the entire time. Just the nights that were below freezing and when we had snow on the ground. If you know anything about Texas it can snow 1 day and be gone the next.

If it is close to January 11th then we are looking at due dates around June 10th or so ......

I don't know if this makes a difference but she was 11 months old in January so I my self don't feel this is extremely young unless people wait till after they are a yr old to breed them. I was reading some where that they could safely breed as early as 8 months of age provided they are around 80 lbs something like that........

This is a learning process for me and I am learning he Do's and Don'ts as I go. Please forgive me if I am wrong!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I like popcorn,  rather have steak and shrimp though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you and me both.....
> 
> Just thinking here:
> We are trying to think back I know I locked her up with kuzco in a stall on January 11th but there was almost a 3 week window off and on where we had some really cold nights below freezing but I didn't have them locked up for the entire time. Just the nights that were below freezing and when we had snow on the ground. If you know anything about Texas it can snow 1 day and be gone the next.
> 
> If it is close to January 11th then we are looking at due dates around June 10th or so ......
> 
> I don't know if this makes a difference but she was 11 months old in January so I my self don't feel this is extremely young unless people wait till after they are a yr old to breed them. I was reading some where that they could safely breed as early as 8 months of age provided they are around 80 lbs something like that........
> 
> This is a learning process for me and I am learning he Do's and Don'ts as I go. Please forgive me if I am wrong!
Click to expand...

I like to see above 90 on mine(boer) and over 11 months, but I think you are right,  9 months is not on heard of.  In my experience some of them can still be a little too much like teenagers if they are bred too young and freak out with their first kids. And I don't like bottle feeding.  Plus boers can have big heads.  from the pictures she looks plenty mature, she doesn't have that young girl look too her. 

Hard to say, but I don't think she will make it until June 10th, 8 more weeks. Her size isn't really an issue, I see them all different sizes, but the amount of goo she has had, seems like she would be with in the next month or so.  But all just guessing. 

We could meet half way and have steak and shrimp.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing I like popcorn,  rather have steak and shrimp though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you and me both.....
> 
> Just thinking here:
> We are trying to think back I know I locked her up with kuzco in a stall on January 11th but there was almost a 3 week window off and on where we had some really cold nights below freezing but I didn't have them locked up for the entire time. Just the nights that were below freezing and when we had snow on the ground. If you know anything about Texas it can snow 1 day and be gone the next.
> 
> If it is close to January 11th then we are looking at due dates around June 10th or so ......
> 
> I don't know if this makes a difference but she was 11 months old in January so I my self don't feel this is extremely young unless people wait till after they are a yr old to breed them. I was reading some where that they could safely breed as early as 8 months of age provided they are around 80 lbs something like that........
> 
> This is a learning process for me and I am learning he Do's and Don'ts as I go. Please forgive me if I am wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see above 90 on mine(boer) and over 11 months, but I think you are right,  9 months is not on heard of.  In my experience some of them can still be a little too much like teenagers if they are bred too young and freak out with their first kids. And I don't like bottle feeding.  Plus boers can have big heads.  from the pictures she looks plenty mature, she doesn't have that young girl look too her.
> 
> Hard to say, but I don't think she will make it until June 10th, 8 more weeks. Her size isn't really an issue, I see them all different sizes, but the amount of goo she has had, seems like she would be with in the next month or so.  But all just guessing.
> 
> We could meet half way and have steak and shrimp.
Click to expand...

Thats a relief cause I was not feeling very patient  but I was trying to get use to the idea of ( HAVING ) to wait   , and then I put her out to eat brush again today we check on her from time to time where she cant see us. She is waddling today and when she walks her back side jiggles like jello. I also noticed her tail jiggles when she walks and it didnt do that before, it use to stand straight up like a flag pole.

One thing funny I have noticed her doing is using her back leg to try and kick or scratch her belly and she cant reach it now lol...

And she uses her back leg to lift her udder before laying down.
Poor saggy boobs........


----------



## helmstead

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Poor saggy boobs........


----------



## Roll farms

Hey....none of us are as young / perky as we used to be...OH...you're talking about the goat...


----------



## St0rmyM00n

LOL Roll

Not only does she has saggy boobies but now she has saggy tooshie I guess its life ......good thing goats don't care about their looks like humans do or they would be requesting boob jobs and booty lifts.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Todays Photo shoot  







Side shot from today its hard to see her bulge with her white fur.
Right side 











Left side





Right side, please excuse the muddy stuff on her toosh and side she has a little goo dripping she keeps flicking around with her tail then laying in the dirt.





Ugh now we are under a Tornado watch and sever thunderstorm warning , sever winds and hail is possible. 
I hate this weather......


----------



## DonnaBelle

Wow she does look like she's really ready to pop!!

I was just watching the weather, tornados are firing up in SE Oklahoma just SW of us.

Also wildfires down in TX too.  We've had those this year all around us.  DH used his tractor and big disc to put a 30 ft. fire lane all the way around out ranch this year.  Yeah rah!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Wow she does look like she's really ready to pop!!
> 
> I was just watching the weather, tornados are firing up in SE Oklahoma just SW of us.
> 
> Also wildfires down in TX too.  We've had those this year all around us.  DH used his tractor and big disc to put a 30 ft. fire lane all the way around out ranch this year.  Yeah rah!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


Yea I have been watching those fires also, we had one down the road from us last sunday night it was terrible our winds have been gusting 30 - 40 mph for the past few weeks. 

Then we get downward bursts of wind gust of 60 mph.

Kids just called me outside right now the house on the next road over is on fire boy o boy at least its starting to rain more. 

This drought has been harsh this year.


----------



## PattySh

WOW keep safe! Wildfires must be awful scary. Her teats are full, I bet babies with 2 days.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I will be praying for your safety, for the rain to come down enough to drench the flames, and for Malina to go into labor without issue.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

PattySh said:
			
		

> WOW keep safe! Wildfires must be awful scary. Her teats are full, I bet babies with 2 days.


The storm passed quickly wasn't nearly as bad as last weeks storm.
But we have more according to the news and the fires do make me nervous hopefully we will get enough rain this week to soak everything down.


----------



## Ariel72

Thanx for all the pics.  I'm a newbie too and its all very educational.  Hoping for rain and healthy goats for you!  Stay safe.


----------



## Ariel72

Do you have a pic of your buck?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q&feature=related

A little something for you and the kids to do while waiting for the babies to arrive.   

Just one of those days.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Do you have a pic of your buck?


This is the only picture I have of him at the moment.

He is a boer x nubian






This is them the day I brought them home last year April  26th


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of your buck?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture I have of him at the moment.
> 
> He is a boer x nubian
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3621_kuzco_01.jpeg
Click to expand...

 his horns! so long & thin compared to my nigi-pyg bucklings' horns


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of your buck?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only picture I have of him at the moment.
> 
> He is a boer x nubian
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3621_kuzco_01.jpeg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his horns! so long & thin compared to my nigi-pyg bucklings' horns
Click to expand...

I guess I lucked out then with thin horns  

They feel thick to me tho but he is only a year old I am not sure just how big they will get when do they stop growing?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

While I was feeding Malina today I noticed her belly was a odd shape so I put my hand over the knott bulging out of her right side. It felt like maybe a babies head or possibly a bottom poking out it was hard what ever it was. That has never happen before it was neat being able to cup my hand over it and feel it as it rubbed back and forth.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> While I was feeding Malina today I noticed her belly was a odd shape so I put my hand over the knott bulging out of her right side. It felt like maybe a babies head or possibly a bottom poking out it was hard what ever it was. That has never happen before it was neat being able to cup my hand over it and feel it as it rubbed back and forth.


YAY!!!!!!      don't you just    it?!?!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was feeding Malina today I noticed her belly was a odd shape so I put my hand over the knott bulging out of her right side. It felt like maybe a babies head or possibly a bottom poking out it was hard what ever it was. That has never happen before it was neat being able to cup my hand over it and feel it as it rubbed back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!      don't you just    it?!?!
Click to expand...

Yea I do, it looks like she is carrying around low hanging saddle bags today. She was trying to run today when she saw the kids coming outside we have been locked away inside for 2 days cause of the rain. 

She loves the children so much when she saw them her ears lifted it looked like she was going to take off flying lol.

I have been inside all day busy with my eggs that are about to hatch I had to find something else to do with my time besides staring at Malina's belly lol.......


----------



## St0rmyM00n

It feels as though there is now milk in Malinas teats I didn't want to squeeze just in case but I did lightly push them in and they are full, there is a scab like thing over the tip where the milk would come out.

My question is will this come off? when the baby or babies start to suckle?


----------



## Roll farms

I believe most folks remove that plug and make sure the milk will flow easily for the babies once the doe has kidded.  You just squeeze and it pops out.

(I bottle raise so I remove it before I milk the colostrum...)


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

Yup, that's a waxy plug set in place to prevent an infection (mastitis)  traveling up the teat before the kids have a chance to even be born. Don't take it out until they're on the ground and you'll be fine.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Ok I wont remove it thanks for the info....

I wasnt sure what waxy means, and I am new to this and some people say shiny so today I took a picture of Malinas teats while she was after some leaves is this what people mean when they say shiny?












She thinks she is human and can walk on 2 legs lol...


----------



## Hollywood Goats

She is very pretty! her face looks so sweet. 

I can't wait to see baby pictures, good luck on the kidding and thank you for all of the pictures!


----------



## helmstead

Shiny from the front, at least!  Is her rear udder shiny like that also?  If so...you've GOTTA finally be getting close.

She looks like she will be a dream to milk, too...love the teat size.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> She is very pretty! her face looks so sweet.
> 
> I can't wait to see baby pictures, good luck on the kidding and thank you for all of the pictures!


Thank you, she is very sweet a lot sweeter than I was really expecting her to be.

Yw ...


----------



## St0rmyM00n

helmstead said:
			
		

> Shiny from the front, at least!  Is her rear udder shiny like that also?  If so...you've GOTTA finally be getting close.
> 
> She looks like she will be a dream to milk, too...love the teat size.


Her udder is that same color but a shade lighter its hard to see defined coloring on pictures with her fur covering the udder but you can see pink showing between the fur.






This is from today also.

If you look at the tip you can see the plug....











This is my favorite picture of her today though, she seemed to be busting with energy from out of the blue.
Her fly away ears  





She wanted to be the easter bunny today while the kids was hunting eggs LOL


----------



## jodief100

Very cute! I like the one of her on her hind legs.  

She could go anytime now, or wait for three weeks.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very cute! I like the one of her on her hind legs.
> 
> She could go anytime now, or wait for three weeks.


She had been looking depressed all week till the kids came outside with plastic eggs I wish I had gotten the pictures of her trying to pick them up with her mouth and then pounding them with her foot cause she heard something rattling inside them.

All this waiting and then today she busted out running and jumping and acting like a well a Goat should lol......


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! I like the one of her on her hind legs.
> 
> She could go anytime now, *or wait for three weeks*.
> 
> 
> 
> She had been looking depressed all week till the kids came outside with plastic eggs I wish I had gotten the pictures of her trying to pick them up with her mouth and then pounding them with her foot cause she heard something rattling inside them.
> 
> All this waiting and then today she busted out running and jumping and acting like a well a Goat should lol......
Click to expand...

  goats are too cute!

@ *jodief100: *  Why do you curse poor Malina with those words?


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! I like the one of her on her hind legs.
> 
> She could go anytime now, *or wait for three weeks*.
> 
> 
> 
> She had been looking depressed all week till the kids came outside with plastic eggs I wish I had gotten the pictures of her trying to pick them up with her mouth and then pounding them with her foot cause she heard something rattling inside them.
> 
> All this waiting and then today she busted out running and jumping and acting like a well a Goat should lol......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goats are too cute!
> 
> @ *jodief100: *  Why do you curse poor Malina with those words?
Click to expand...

I know really why? LOL its not fair.......


----------



## Roll farms

Take this w/ a grain of salt...but those big swollen teats say, "24 hours or less" to me.  But...I don't 'know' her like I do my girls.

So don't stay up all night on account a what I said, or anything.


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Take this w/ a grain of salt...but those big swollen teats say, "24 hours or less" to me.  But...I don't 'know' her like I do my girls.
> 
> So don't stay up all night on account a what I said, or anything.


Yeah me, too... but the rear udder confuses me...maybe just because it's got a different attachment than what I'm used to looking at??


----------



## St0rmyM00n

helmstead said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this w/ a grain of salt...but those big swollen teats say, "24 hours or less" to me.  But...I don't 'know' her like I do my girls.
> 
> So don't stay up all night on account a what I said, or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me, too... but the rear udder confuses me...maybe just because it's got a different attachment than what I'm used to looking at??
Click to expand...

Is that bad or good ?


----------



## Roll farms

Neither bad or good...just different from the dairy does we see shaved up / shiny.  They're generally up higher so yours looks a bit different. 

Kate, my boer girls don't tend to get as strutted / shiny as my dairy does do.  I've always assumed it's b/c their not 'dairy'.  
I figure I've seen more boer boobs than you...lol.


----------



## helmstead

Well, neither good nor bad, just different, especially if she's Kiko as other threads have speculated...

Her rear udder is more pendulous than the dairy udders I'm used to - when mine get 'shiny' they get really tight up into the escutcheon and just are more prominent from behind.


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Kate, my boer girls don't tend to get as strutted / shiny as my dairy does do.  I've always assumed it's b/c their not 'dairy'.
> I figure I've seen more boer boobs than you...lol.


LOL!!  Yep...I can't say I've seen one in person, just what I've seen online!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

helmstead said:
			
		

> Well, neither good nor bad, just different, especially if she's Kiko as other threads have speculated...
> 
> Her rear udder is more pendulous than the dairy udders I'm used to - when mine get 'shiny' they get really tight up into the escutcheon and just are more prominent from behind.


Are Dairy Goats taller than 2 ft ?

I have seen some nubians as tall as a deer doe I saw some for the first time last year, this lady put them in shows I am very short and her doe's were practically face to face with me.

I had never seen such large goats in my whole life till that day. 

Malina is just so short .....but a right size for me to handle.


----------



## helmstead

My Nigerian does are all around 19".  Yes, you will find the more modern standard breeds of dairy goat are getting TALL TALL TALL.  

Our Nubians though were selected for size - and OUR tallest Nubian is 27".  More of the 'older, farm' lines.

I wasn't trying to be critical of the doe  just saying that perhaps her udder was of a different type than I'm accustomed to, which Roll pretty well confirmed.  I look at your doe's teats and such and think "Whoa she looks close" then the rear just isn't as full looking.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

helmstead said:
			
		

> My Nigerian does are all around 19".  Yes, you will find the more modern standard breeds of dairy goat are getting TALL TALL TALL.
> 
> Our Nubians though were selected for size - and OUR tallest Nubian is 27".  More of the 'older, farm' lines.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be critical of the doe  just saying that perhaps her udder was of a different type than I'm accustomed to, which Roll pretty well confirmed.  I look at your doe's teats and such and think "Whoa she looks close" then the rear just isn't as full looking.


I understand  

I am learning so the input I get is very important to me. I have already spent several hours a night watching her last night I had a feeling that babies were going to be born, only I focused on the wrong animal...I was focusing on Malina and my cat ended up having kittens in my daughters bed while she was asleep.

When I got back in my daughter was furious with me! 

So today we had to wash sheets, blankets, and a Mattress for once I was happy we had a very windy day.

Malina's teats was what worried me most they are so tight I didn't know if its possible to get any tighter than that geez it looks so painful.


----------



## helmstead

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> only I focused on the wrong animal...I was focusing on Malina and my cat ended up having kittens in my daughters bed while she was asleep.
> 
> When I got back in my daughter was furious with me!
> 
> So today we had to wash sheets, blankets, and a Mattress for once I was happy we had a very windy day.


  Whoopsie!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Well tomorrow is my Birthday ..... I just wonder lol if tomorrow will be the day. It also marks a Year the day I got Malina and Kuzco last year.

Maybe I will get a great BDay gift  so much for wishful thinking ha...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Well tomorrow is my Birthday ..... I just wonder lol if tomorrow will be the day. It also marks a Year the day I got Malina and Kuzco last year.
> 
> Maybe I will get a great BDay gift  so much for wishful thinking ha...


   Come on Malina!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I asked Malina if she was going to give me babies for my bday and she said NOOOO maaa lol

She is starting to fill in that loose area where her attachment looked stretchy at I think she has a ways to go, maybe she isnt bagged up like I thought. 

They sure do look painful to carry around someone should make goat bras lol poor girls......


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Just for the sake of it I am updating her pictures today.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

She has gotten pinker!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> She has gotten pinker!!


The pink on her fur is a reflection of my daughters red pants on Malina , but her udder is getting darker its almost like the fur is disappearing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has gotten pinker!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pink on her fur is a reflection of my daughters red pants on Malina , but her udder is getting darker its almost like the fur is disappearing.
Click to expand...

Looks like Malina is getting closer to that nice shiny udder!

Oh, BTW:


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has gotten pinker!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pink on her fur is a reflection of my daughters red pants on Malina , but her udder is getting darker its almost like the fur is disappearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Malina is getting closer to that nice shiny udder!
> 
> Oh, BTW:
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url]
Click to expand...

 Thank you !!!!

I sure hope she is I want to see those babies.......


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink on her fur is a reflection of my daughters red pants on Malina , but her udder is getting darker its almost like the fur is disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Malina is getting closer to that nice shiny udder!
> 
> Oh, BTW:
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> I sure hope she is I want to see those babies.......
Click to expand...

You and me both!!! I believe Emmetts Dairy is still waiting on some kids as well!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Malina is getting closer to that nice shiny udder!
> 
> Oh, BTW:
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif[/url] [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet006.gif[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> I sure hope she is I want to see those babies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and me both!!! I believe Emmetts Dairy is still waiting on some kids as well!
Click to expand...

Oh really ? Have they posted on here?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I don't see a post from them on this thread, but they post on BYH frequently


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## DouglasPeeps




----------



## St0rmyM00n

Well last night at 12:00 AM she had a 3 inch long goo she flicked off and slung over her to her back. Then nothing ever happen from that.

I think she is playing games with me... lol

Her ligs are actually soft now almost hard to find I really have to search now to find them.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Her ligs are actually soft now almost hard to find I really have to search now to find them.


Ohhhhh, that is really good!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her ligs are actually soft now almost hard to find I really have to search now to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, that is really good!
Click to expand...

I don't know if this is suppose to happen but I was checking her this morning and noticed the plugs that was on her teats are gone now.

I hope this is also a sign of progress.
When I am done with this all I am going to make a full journal of her first experience so I can keep a record of it for later use.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Today 4/27/11 marks 4 weeks from the day I noticed her udder for the first time.


----------



## Araylee

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Well last night at 12:00 AM she had a 3 inch long goo she flicked off and slung over her to her back. Then nothing ever happen from that.
> 
> I think she is playing games with me... lol
> 
> Her ligs are actually soft now almost hard to find I really have to search now to find them.


I bet she goes tonight. That udder is looking pink and shiny!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Malina has to go soon by the look of her and what you are saying. I'm guessing within seven days. 
 *Come on Malina!!!!*


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Araylee said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night at 12:00 AM she had a 3 inch long goo she flicked off and slung over her to her back. Then nothing ever happen from that.
> 
> I think she is playing games with me... lol
> 
> Her ligs are actually soft now almost hard to find I really have to search now to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she goes tonight. That udder is looking pink and shiny!!
Click to expand...

Lets hope so she has been really mouthy today making us run out of the house in and out all day calling us. I bet she is snickering to her self lol.



			
				Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Malina has to go soon by the look of her and what you are saying. I'm guessing within seven days.
> fl Come on Malina!!!! fl


I know I hope she will go soon I am taking a nap later on so I can stay up late with her just to listen to the baby monitor.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Malinas Ligs are totally gone please send me good vibes that I can get through this


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Malinas Ligs are totally gone please send me good vibes that I can get through this


  *COME ON MALINA!!!!*


----------



## Livinwright Farm




----------



## Roll farms

Best of luck to Malina and you....


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I am so nervous we just got her in her pool. she is pounding the crap out of it ......


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Best of luck to Malina and you....


Thank you, she is talking to her belly she has her head right up against it and she is cleaning her back legs a lot


----------



## St0rmyM00n

I know you all are probably sleeping, but I have a question.

Back where her ligs are gone it is kind of poofy like a water balloon is that like right before the first bubble comes out?


----------



## PattySh

Am thinking you have a kid by now? Sounded like the kid's head putting pressure on the area.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

PattySh said:
			
		

> Am thinking you have a kid by now? Sounded like the kid's head putting pressure on the area.


She is up and down, she gets up and arches her back and stretches out but hasnt done really heavy pushing yet. Deep breathing but not panting and a lot of soft noises to her belly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Livinwright Farm

Anything yet???


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Nothing yet , you know that poofy thing I was feeling?

She was laying down on her belly it would rise up back there where you would fill for the ligs I have never seen it do that before, when I touched it , it felt like it was full like a water balloon.

She is walking around with her tail bent backwards and very jumpy I haven't seen her this jumpy since she was a kid when we first brought her here. Any little sound is now sending her bolting like lightening. 

Door opens and creaks she pulls her ears back and gets this wild look in her eyes, if someone coughs, if a dog barks she is like hyper sensitive its freaky the way she is behaving. 

We finally had to corner her and block her in the barn and lock her up cause she has bolted outside and once she gets out there she tries to find the smallest places to hide and its almost impossible to get her back.

I hope she kids soon cause she looks so afraid.

Her bag has filled up more ....I am sure it has a little more ways to go but the attachment isn't looking as loose as it was before.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians

We're waiting Malina!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

We have a buck, I had to help a little at first only the head was coming out then 1 leg he was coming out like superman....We have a solid brown buck.




A clear bubble of water came out after he was born what should we look for next?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

congratulations, I am glad the delivery went well.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

Congratulations!!!!!  Great job helping!!!   So glad he is here!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Awesome!!!  Love this thread.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## St0rmyM00n

Thank you  







He is a big boy 

Her placenta passed so thats all she will have.


----------



## DouglasPeeps

He is a big boy!!! And so cute!!!!  I love his color!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, he's beautiful!


----------



## phoenixmama

He is very cute!


----------



## stano40

i would say he was worth the wait. he is gorgeous.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

He was most def worth the wait.

He just pewped little pellets does it stay that way?


----------



## animalmom

Congrats!  He's a beautiful boy!

 Now you might be able to get a full night's sleep.  If so tell me what it is like.  I have one more doe to go myself... frankly lack of sleep is not such a good look on a lady, human or otherwise


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!* to you & Malina!!!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians

Congrats, he IS big and purdy. Congrats!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## swest

BIG handsome boy, Congrats!!!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Thank you everyone  

For those of you who feel you missed it I have up loaded video to youtube

1. http://youtu.be/bUHwQGhj8Xw
2. http://youtu.be/cMlmFVco__4
3. http://youtu.be/csAWXAwZaBI
4. http://youtu.be/FZMGSOQdrHs
5. http://youtu.be/IY7076VJgNg

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Livinwright Farm

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone
> 
> For those of you who feel you missed it I have up loaded video to youtube
> 
> 1. http://youtu.be/bUHwQGhj8Xw
> 2. http://youtu.be/cMlmFVco__4
> 3. http://youtu.be/csAWXAwZaBI
> 4. http://youtu.be/FZMGSOQdrHs
> 5. http://youtu.be/IY7076VJgNg
> 
> Hope you enjoy


----------



## helmstead

I can't get over how BIG that boy is!!


----------



## PattySh

Congrats!!!! He's awesome.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

helmstead said:
			
		

> I can't get over how BIG that boy is!!


I know I can't either and it feels like he came out talking , walking and straight to the teat he is strong.


----------



## St0rmyM00n

What is his color called?


----------



## Roll farms

Red.  He's not dark enough to be mahogany...so he's red...a beautiful red boy, congrats again.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

What a BIG boy!! Hes beautiful!!!!


----------



## chandasue

Whoa! He is big and handsome!


----------



## DouglasPeeps

How is your buckling doing?  How is Malina?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> How is your buckling doing?  How is Malina?


X 2!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! He is cute!


----------



## St0rmyM00n

Gibbs ( The buckling ) is doing good , Malina is too he keeps her on her toes, she panics any time he gets out of her site she has turned out to be a really good mommy.

He has teeth now, and I can feel his little horns already, just little nubs but they are there.

They grow too fast.


----------



## jessica117

He's too cute!!!


----------

